# Shootin yotes with 17



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i have shot plenty of yotes with a 17 and i was just reading the last topic about 17s and i say they can kill them even a 22 can


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you're high.
Dan :lol:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya what ever try it once


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres no doubt a .17 CAN kill a coyote. Its just that its NOT the best tool for the job.

CAN you pound a nail in with the butt end of a pistol? Probably. Is it the best tool for the job, NO, a hammer is.

CAN you kill deer with a .223....sure can....is it the best tool for the job, NO.

CAN you kill a goose with 8 shot, most likely.....but again, not the best choice.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> CAN you pound a nail in with the butt end of a pistol? Probably. Is it the best tool for the job, NO, a hammer is.


LOL :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

yea .17 are crap accruate but cant kill nuthing but like like a mouse!! called in a coyote shot it 4times in the body at 40yd and what killed it was a head shot at about 50yds and it still ran lil ways..

Sorry ghostbuster but its time to lay down the red ryder and jump up to bigger gun.(that is for coyote..)


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

younghunter said:


> Sorry ghostbuster but its time to lay down the red ryder and jump up to bigger gun.(that is for coyote..)


LOL :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Younghunter, now when you say "in the body", does that mean you hit it randomly in the general area of fur? Or, by "in the body" do you mean you put four shots in the boiler room and it still ran? If you're using the 20 grain bullets, you should be able to stop a coyote in its tracks with four in the heart and lungs.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

"try it once" what the .17 and .22 or the maryjane?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok are we talking about a actual .17 Rem? Or a HMR? Huge difference. A .17 rem will do the job on a coyote. Actaully a great round for them. Hardly any damage to the hide. Now a HMR I agree with the fact that they are crap for dogs. SHOT placement.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good point P&Y.

What are we talking about here? The .17 or the HMR? If it is the HMR, let's not rehash an old topic.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, that is a good point.

I'm sorry ghostbuster. If you were talking about the .17 Remington centerfire, you are quite correct in shooting it at coyotes and expecting good results.

On the other hand, if it was the .17 rimfire of which you spoke, I still think you're high. 

Liked the Red Ryder comparison. :beer:

Good luck,
Dan :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Why didn't anyone tell me I can't use my GLOCK as a hammer? I was wondering why it was taking so long to build a house. :eyeroll:

Thanks guys. GOSH


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

:stirpot:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I wasn't stiring the pot I was just trying to be funny. Sorry if it came across as a prick.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well i have a 30-06 but i rather use my 17 rem but whatever u guys know everything


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ghostbuster

The 3 posts you have on this thread have a pretty negative tone. Now that people know that you are talking about a 17 Rem. you will probably get some good replies. Cheer up it's Christmas time!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Ghostbuster...all you have to do is get us straitened out on this stuff.

.17 Remington centerfire? Whack'em and stack'em!

Good choice if that's the .17 of which you speak! Have a beer :beer:

Hell, have two...it's Christmas. :beer:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

17 remfire but my buddy was wiht me and he shot one with a 17mhr


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> 17 remfire but my buddy was wiht me and he shot one with a 17mhr


LOL- I bet that 17 remfire is way better than that mhr!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Buhahaha buhahaha  :lol:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I think using a Glock as a hammer sounds ok, but you might crack the plastic. :lol: A .17 HMR is good for mice and such. The .17 Remington would be a good choice for fox and bobcat. Coyotes? Better go up in whacking power a little. Coyotes can be very stubborn about dying. A .223 is minimum on coyotes in my opinion.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Ghostbuster. I like to think of myself as a genius.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

but i normally shot them with a 30-06


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

ghostbuster said:


> 17 remfire but my buddy was wiht me and he shot one with a 17mhr


Did you mean 17 r*i*mfire, or 17 Remington Fireball? And I think you meant 17 *hm*r instead of 17*mh*r. Typo? Don't mean to be so anal about it, but in this case it seems to have caused a lot of confusion and ill feelings.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

17 fireball? WHAT? Am I missing something here?

This thread is going nowhere. It is like nails on a chalk board, and it keeps being brought up..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree. It is hard to figure out what we are talking about. Does anyone have any EXPERIENCE shooting coytes with a .17 Rem? Let's hear it. I can't tell you anything about it. I shoot 223 and 243.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Fallguy, does the .223 put them down pretty good? What bullet to you shoot in that caliber at 'yotes?

As for the .17 Remington centerfire, all my experience is with woodchucks. Pretty effective on those.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am going to use my .22 Magnum this winter for Coyote, guess I will use .40 grn CCI hollow points, a hunting magazine says they are deadly out to 100 yards if shooter does his job! I will let you know how it worked out if I have any luck? So with that being said I have heard good things about the .17 rem fireball and .17 Remington you just dont have the same killing range as say a .223 or a 22-250.

I cant wait to get a .223 or a .204 and the 22-250 sparks my interst as well! Gues it all comes down to the Indian and not the Arrow, but on the flip side why not use the best arrow!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> I am going to use my .22 Magnum this winter for Coyote, guess I will use .40 grn CCI hollow points, a hunting magazine says they are deadly out to 100 yards if shooter does his job! I will let you know how it worked out if I have any luck? So with that being said I have heard good things about the .17 rem fireball and .17 Remington you just dont have the same killing range as say a .223 or a 22-250.
> 
> I cant wait to get a .223 or a .204 and the 22-250 sparks my interst as well! Gues it all comes down to the Indian and not the Arrow, but on the flip side why not use the best arrow!!


Tis true. The arrow shot at a whitetail wouldn't be the same one you'd shoot at a moose.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What .17 Rem fireball? I have never heard of it???

To answer Fallguys question. My Dad has a Sako in a .17 Rem. It is a sweet gun. Got it for Fox when they were actaully around. Shot tons of them with it. he has shot probably about 50 coyotes with it. Everyone of them dying. No tracking involoved. Some ran a bit, but non far enough to track. But then again he is very picky on his shots. Me one the otherhand if it is a coyote I am shooting. :sniper:

I would say for most people it isn't a great gun for coyotes. You have to be really picky on shot placement, no head on shots, hind end shots etc. All boiler room shots. Hopr this helps. Anyone know about this .17 REm fireball?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.17 Remington fireball for info on it, go to the Remington website. It looks to be a real fun cartridge.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I have killed at least 30 yotes with .17 Remington. For saving pelts nothing better. I load Rem 25 gn bullets they have a thicker jacket then Hornady or Berger bullets. Great caliber for yotes,it is also flater than a .223 or 222 Rem. I have killed yotes at 300 yards. Shoot them in the head or lungs they are dead.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i shot a yote ones about 350 in the head wiht my 30-06


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> i shot a yote ones about 350 in the head wiht my 30-06


Are you old enough to even shoulder a 30-06?? :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I shot one in the head at 400 yards with my .458 Win. Magnum. :lol: 
Dan


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I shot one in the corner of the left eye from 1970 yards with my .500 Nitro Express, offhand, in a 40mph crosswind, while fighting a head cold, in a blizzard, all while my ex wife was whinning about me spending too much money on hunting... :lol:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I killed one by shooting it in the ear with my Handy Dandy, Blues clues slingshot. He was running full tilt at about 700 yards. I don't believe that a .17 "anything" could have made the shot. :wink:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You fellas. You're streching the truth. I was being totally honest :lol:

Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

dfisher,
Now you know better than to think that an old Grandpa like me would stretch the truth. I feel badly now.  I forgot to tell you that I found four clues on bottom of that dead coyote's feet.

Lord I apologize for that right up there, and please be with the starving pygmies down there in Africa--Amen


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i probley have shot bigger whitetails then u have ever seen wiht my 30-06


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Let's see some pics! I love to see those big buck pictures!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

ghostbuster,
What was the Boone and Crockett score on your best whitetail? I have one mount down stairs that is Boone and Crockett class, but I shot it with bow and arrow.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

not talking to u guys i'm talkting to Bloodyblinddoors
Best score right now was 147 3/8" that was this years deer and i have not even scored my last years deer


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ghostbuster

My cousin shot 3 deer in the last year that are all over 160. 2 with his bow (one last season and 1 this season), and 1 with rifle. So I have seen deer bigger than what you have shot with your 30-06.

I have also seen some pretty large deer taken in the Red River Valley.

P.S. If you want to talk to one person only address them in a PM please.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

and, one time, at band camp.....


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I once shot a moose with a .17 HMR in the backwoods of Ohio and became a local hero and all around legend and good fella :lol:

Tis true  
Dan


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

what ever fisher just telling u can shot a yote with a 17 hmr


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

U can shot a coyote with a BB gun if U can get close enough. Won't kill it, but sure would make him run fast. :toofunny:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can shoot ANYTHING with ANYTHING! Doesnt mean you should.

With that being said,....anybody want to accompany me on my polar bear hunt next year? ONLY BLOWGUNS, after that maybe we'll head to Africa for some elephant blowgun action.

Lock her up Fallguy, and maybe a pre-emptive lock on all topics that have "17" in their title....lol.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This thread is swimming in the loch right now and if it goes down any farther it will be LOCKED.

I think the OP is a little confused as to what they are talking about, or is having trouble getting what they mean put down in writing. I couldn't tell if they meant 17 HMR (they had mhr), 17 RIMFIRE (they had remfire), or 17 Remington (they had remfire). Then we also have the 17 fireball to discuss. Lot's of variables to all of this.

Lets lay off the OP, use the PM feature if necessary, and get on with the discussions if you have anything useful for the caliber discussion.

Carry on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man look what happens when I leave the fourm and go up in Fallguys neck of the woods. Where you grew up, and shoot some coyotes! :lol:

Man I am so confused. Still don't know what gun we are talking about, but then again we aren't talking about guns anymore. It has turned into a who has bigger balls thread.. :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4p&y

How did you guys do?

While you were doing that I went to your neck of the woods. Where you grew up, and sold some fur. :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I sot one with my 50cal. sinper rifle at 2000yards. tHERE was nothing left. I was using a 3x pellet gun scope scope :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy, we were pheasant hunting and ended up getting to bonus dogs.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

There was this one time a yote tried to attack me, but you know me, I dunn choke slammed him and then dropped a bionic elbow on him. he was gone faster than a dounut at weight- watchers, yeah buddy.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Fallguy you shoulda lock this. Something we need is a sticky where we can post all the dumb and funny things we have to say so threads never get way off track like they often do. I'll admit I sometimes contribute to that tho.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok boys. I gave this thread two days to go back on track and people to discuss the caliber that was being addressed (did we even figure that out? :lol: ).

All we got were two more tall tales about how someone killed a coyote by some miracle.

LOCKED


----------

